# My pup-To snip or not to snip



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

I am a very avid waterfowl hunter, but first time dog owner. I have a 5 month old registered black lab male and am on the verge of getting him snipped. I was going to get it done to reduce leg lifting and aggression, but he's actually not too aggressive towards people or other dogs. He has really good hunting instincts and seems to be fairly trainable (even for a first timer like me). I have no intention of breeding him, but would consider it once he's several years old.

I have heard that getting him snipped could turn him into a wuss, get his butt kicked by other dogs, and potentially lead to weight problems, but this is all from people whom have never neutered their dogs.

Does anybody have experience with dogs that have been snipped and some that haven't. If so, what's your impression?

Please post asap...his appt is Monday!

Thanks


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry to say but if he is already lifting his leg he will continue, maybe not as bad but he will still mark enough to be bothersome.

I really didn't notice much difference in my lab but they are all different.

Good luck.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I read an article that I believe was published in Gray's Hunting Journal that suggested this may cause problems with a male's desire to hunt...

I grew up on a Farm, once the bulls became steer, they were different...

I haven't had any problems with my male dog... Lab... I left him alone... he hunts hard, is agreesive... bold...


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

i thought u ment snipp and in shoot him LOL :withstupid:


----------



## wannabe hunter (Mar 12, 2007)

have over 25 years experience training police dogs neuturing him has pro's and cons . you have to weigh them out and decide what is most important to you . i trained police dogs proffesionally and hunting dogs as a hobby . my 1 year old female english pointer is a phenominal dog , she was spayed at ten months as i only want to hunt her and do not wish to breed though she is of a outstanding bloodline snipping your dog will only benefit him ( health wise) , it will not hamper hunting ability or desire to do so . snipping will not however cure the aggression or leg lifting .. a very good obedience regiment will control it though good luck !
:2cents:


----------

